# Trading out of Orlando?



## Flaco (Apr 20, 2007)

I am in escrow for a 3BR lockout timeshare at Cypress Pointe 2 in Orlando, FL that I bought on ebay.  I plan on exchanging it this year, 2007.  My floating weeks are 1-4, 18-23, 36-45, 48-49.  What week has the most trading power at this point in time?  I would like to trade it for a 2BR unit somewhere on a southern east coast beach (Myrtle, Outerbanks, Hilton head, etc.) this summer.  Is there a possiblity I will be able to do this using RCI this year?


----------



## spatenfloot (Apr 20, 2007)

A summer beach week for this year is pretty much not going to happen.  Any available weeks probably disappeared long ago. You might be able to get one for next year if you plan ahead though.


----------



## BKnTsDad (Apr 20, 2007)

Flaco said:


> I would like to trade it for a 2BR unit somewhere on a southern east coast beach (Myrtle, Outerbanks, Hilton head, etc.) this summer.  Is there a possiblity I will be able to do this using RCI this year?



Not likely.  I just closed my points unit in southern FL a couple weeks ago.  I was hoping to do the outer banks to take the place of my traditional rental in Ocean City, MD.  Nothing ... and I mean _nothing_ ... was available in a 2BR for a summer week at an east coast beach from Maine to SC when I went looking (nor since).  I managed to snap up a 2BR at Ron Jon in Port Canaveral while the RCI website was being flakey.  It's further than I wanted to go, but it's all I could get.

You can cross your fingers, but it's most likely not going to happen.


----------



## Spence (Apr 20, 2007)

Flaco said:


> I am in escrow for a 3BR lockout timeshare at Cypress Pointe 2 in Orlando, FL that I bought on ebay.  I plan on exchanging it this year, 2007.  My floating weeks are 1-4, 18-23, 36-45, 48-49.  What week has the most trading power at this point in time?  I would like to trade it for a 2BR unit somewhere on a southern east coast beach (Myrtle, Outerbanks, Hilton head, etc.) this summer.  Is there a possiblity I will be able to do this using RCI this year?


You've got what is the Emerald Season I think it's called.  Not what you want to own, worst weeks of the year, lowest demand meaning low trade power for a town where supply outnumbers demand even if there's 'more demand' than anywhere else as the weasel will tell you.  Investigate your annual option of paying a fee to use Diamond season if there is an option and you can do it far enough in advance to deposit.


spatenfloot said:


> A summer beach week for this year is pretty much not going to happen.  Any available weeks probably disappeared long ago. You might be able to get one for next year if you plan ahead though.


Won't happen in 2007 and my bet is it won't ever happen except for a distressed exchange.


----------



## Flaco (Apr 20, 2007)

*I was thinking that might happen.*

There is always next year.

Thanks.


----------



## geekette (Apr 20, 2007)

If I were you, I would start checking Last Call and Extra Vacations.  EV is usually not a bargain, but, you never know, and not knowing how badly you want this trip, it's worth mentioning.  

Last Call opens up at 45 days out so when you get within a month and a half of wanting to go, start checking it.  Could be you can get a trip this summer without exchanging your week.  

Good Luck!


----------



## Flaco (Apr 20, 2007)

*So emerald season in Orlando is no good?*

Even with early planning from here on out?


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Not very likely to impossible*

As Spence correctly states you have purchased the lower value Emerald "quiet" time use at CPGV.  Still a great time to own and visit but definitely pink on the value scale. Even with a pure red Diamond time ownership you have to be selective to get a coastal resort in the June-August use period as that is the only time of year anyone really wants to use those areas/resorts and the demand far exceeds the supply for those three+ months. Your not quite top season Orlando unit, regardless of the resort, isn't likely to match up to grab one of those few that do become available.  If you want April to May or September to November you'll find it available at almost any resort on the coast. But not the prime summer months.


----------



## Flaco (Apr 20, 2007)

*What can I expect to trade for?*

Realistically?


----------



## BKnTsDad (Apr 20, 2007)

timeos2 said:


> you have to be selective to get a coastal resort in the June-August use period as that is the only time of year anyone really wants to use those areas/resorts and the demand far exceeds the supply for those three+ months.



So I searched and searched for something for the limited 3 week time slot I have this summer (planning around camps, sports, school, etc.) and all I could come up with was RonJon (which I hear good things about so I'm not complaining mind you).  What I don't understand is how they have up a 3br at Outer Banks Beach Club for 8/19-8/26 on extra vacations for close to $1,000 but it's not up when searching for a trade?  I have plenty of points to confirm it.  Is this what everyone talks about that RCI is renting stuff that should really be trading?


----------



## Spence (Apr 20, 2007)

BKnTsDad said:


> What I don't understand is how they have up a 3br at Outer Banks Beach Club for 8/19-8/26 on extra vacations for close to $1,000 but it's not up when searching for a trade?  I have plenty of points to confirm it.  Is this what everyone talks about that RCI is renting stuff that should really be trading?


Why don't you ask Madge?  I'm sure you'll get a meaningful answer like that wasn't part of exchange inventory, or I'll check with the communications team, or write to feedback@rci.com.


----------



## Spence (Apr 20, 2007)

Flaco said:


> What can I expect to trade for? Realistically?


In my opinion, not much.  Your week is as White as a Red week can be.


----------



## geekette (Apr 21, 2007)

BKnTsDad said:


> Is this what everyone talks about that RCI is renting stuff that should really be trading?


Yes.     more characters


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 21, 2007)

*Well, maybe*



BKnTsDad said:


> So I searched and searched for something for the limited 3 week time slot I have this summer (planning around camps, sports, school, etc.) and all I could come up with was RonJon (which I hear good things about so I'm not complaining mind you).  What I don't understand is how they have up a 3br at Outer Banks Beach Club for 8/19-8/26 on extra vacations for close to $1,000 but it's not up when searching for a trade?  I have plenty of points to confirm it.  Is this what everyone talks about that RCI is renting stuff that should really be trading?



We have to take it on faith that somehow this highly demanded week just happened to be unwanted by anyone with the proper value to obtain it (unlikely), was used to obtain air fare/car rental/cruises or whatever  and therefore is up for rent to recover those costs (possible but if so the owner most likely got a hosing in the transaction) or it was obtained by RCI away from the traditional owner deposit route (and here is a bridge in Brooklyn for sale - cheap!).  None of the answers you're likely to get officially make much sense but thats the standard reply. Add one you won't hear from the official source. This is a cherry picked "equivalent" deposit from the spacebank being used to obtain cash for non-timeshare products supplied by RCI through one of the non-traditional uses by members. It just so happens that it is a high demand week that they can rent easily.  Carolinian & I don't agree on too much but I'll back his view 100% that those types of transactions have no place in a timeshare exchange program of any type - point or weeks - if it leads to this type of highly sought trade being rented by the middleman. It stinks.


----------



## BKnTsDad (Apr 22, 2007)

So here's the real newbie question (that I'm sure has been floated many, many times before) ... "What can we do about RCI renting out weeks that should be available for trade?"  Didn't I read something about a class action a while back?

One other thing that bothers me that your answer brought up ...


timeos2 said:


> was used to obtain air fare/car rental/cruises or whatever  and therefore is up for rent to recover those costs.



Looking into the cruise exchange option, I don't see where there would be _any_ cost for RCI to recover in a cruise exchange.  I cruise quite a bit and one of the first things I researched about the RCI points was the cruise option.  What I found was that the price RCI asks _with_ a deposit is the same you can get from any one of a dozen online travel agents without depositing your week (or 10,000 points).  I'm sure RCI is getting paid a commission by the cruise line on top of getting the deposited week because from what I see, they are basically just selling cruises at the standard discount off of brochure rates (_nobody_ pays brochure rates for a cruise).  The other stuff (air, cars, tix) maybe, but no way there are costs to recover in the cruise offers.


----------



## jhac007 (Apr 22, 2007)

Flaco said:


> Realistically?




I wouldn't be totally discouraged yet!  If you would consider Florida then you may come up with a nice trade in May or Sept. (perhaps not what you wanted but to be realistic).  I have a week 49 (no bargain) in Orlando and it has done well in the off season at the beaches (Fl.).  Also it can pull Aruba or Hawaii when I can be flexible.


----------



## normalrog (Apr 22, 2007)

*Bad News For This Newbie*



timeos2 said:


> As Spence correctly states you have purchased the lower value Emerald "quiet" time use at CPGV.  Still a great time to own and visit but definitely pink on the value scale. Even with a pure red Diamond time ownership you have to be selective to get a coastal resort in the June-August use period as that is the only time of year anyone really wants to use those areas/resorts and the demand far exceeds the supply for those three+ months. Your not quite top season Orlando unit, regardless of the resort, isn't likely to match up to grab one of those few that do become available.  If you want April to May or September to November you'll find it available at almost any resort on the coast. But not the prime summer months.



That is discouraging news, I had no idea that the difference between Emerald and Diamond at CP1 would be that big a deal (I'm Emerald, naturally).  Combined with the CP1 "lock-off" not being a lock-off in the RCI system (the studio side cannot be deposited at RCI), the property that I thought would be the "2 for 1" crown jewel trader of my TS portfolio is looking puny.  Nicht so gut.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 22, 2007)

*No so fast*



normalrog said:


> That is discouraging news, I had no idea that the difference between Emerald and Diamond at CP1 would be that big a deal (I'm Emerald, naturally).  Combined with the CP1 "lock-off" not being a lock-off in the RCI system (the studio side cannot be deposited at RCI), the property that I thought would be the "2 for 1" crown jewel trader of my TS portfolio is looking puny.  Nicht so gut.



Don't get too discouraged. Although Emerald season is "pink" vs bright red time and quiet by Orlando standards that doesn't mean you own January in Maine or March on the outer banks . The average occupancy in Emerald times at CPR is well over 75% - there are many resorts that don't see that in the high seasons for more than a few weeks a year. Now it's its not the 90%+ that Diamond time gets but it's not bad. So you do have trade value must not July 4th beach week level. 

And you can still get your two weeks for one as well. While you can't deposit the 1BR studio side with II or RCI and you must use it during the use year. But you can use it as a standalone for a week (or rent it) and still have your 2 bedroom to deposit, rent or use for another week.  Still not a bad deal.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 22, 2007)

*Cypress Pointe 2 ?  What's Not To Like?*

We bought Cypress Pointe 1 sight-unseen in 2002 because it was a floating 3BR lock-off for some $2*,*00-$3*,*000 _less_ than a resale broker wanted for a fixed-week 2BR timeshare way out Rt. 192 halfway to Rt. 27.  We went to Phase 1 on vacation that year, loved it, saw Phase 2 while we were there, came home & looked for Phase 2 on eBay, found it, bought it, sold off Phase 1, then last year bought Phase 1 again (EEY). 

The bottom line is that at nice Orlando timeshares like Cypress Pointe Phase Two & Cypress Pointe Phase One, RCI & I-I exchanges are essentially _mox nix_.  That is, you can just call up VRI to reserve your own time, show up, check in, & enjoy a week in a wonderful resort in just about the best timeshare location in Orlando, which is an outstanding vacation spot in quiet time, busy time, any time year round.  

Diamond Time or Emerald Time, what's not to like? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## JudyS (Apr 23, 2007)

*Don't forget VRI Priority!*

In general, weeks in Orlando are poor traders.  It's not only that the weeks in Emerald season are low weeks, it's that Orlando weeks in general just don't trade very well.  For 2007, I would suggest reserving a November week.  Otherwise, your deposit will be made very late, and this will also hurt your trade value. 

However, there is an advantage to this week that no one has mentioned yet.  This resort is managed by VRI (Vacation Resorts International), which gives members priority in trading back (using RCI) to other resorts that they manage. VRI has a number of East Coast beach resorts.  With an ongoing search, your odds of getting one should be fair for 2007, and good for 2008.  You can see a list of VRI resorts at http://www.vrivacations.com

For a while, I had two spacebanked weeks from Cypress Pointe Phase I in my RCI account.  One was a May two-bedroom and one was a July two-bedroom, both deposited well in advance.  I know that at least one of them saw good availability for summer beach trades into VRI resorts on the east coast, but I can't recall whether that was for both the May and July weeks, or just the July week.  Neither of them would trade into So. California for summer.  

I also used one of these weeks in a sightings test a few years ago.  That should help you tell how strong a trader these weeks are for non-VRI weeks.

In general, I think the Cypress Pointe annual fees are just too expensive relative to its trade power to make it an effective trader in RCI.  You might want to see whether SFX or II will take your week instead. (SFX would be my first choice for this week, but they might not like it being low season.) I believe both of them will allow you to search first to see if they have anything you want in exchange.  Neither of them will have much inventory for beach weeks where you want to go, though.

Just curious -- how did you decide to buy this particular resort?


----------



## Flaco (Apr 23, 2007)

*Bought it cheap on Ebay.*

Paid $1900.   I always thought that Orlando was had max trading power. I didn't think there was really a low season. Thanks for the info on using VRI to exchange the week.  I'm going to look into that.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 23, 2007)

*Whoa!  V.R.I. Has R.C.I. Priority For V.R.I. Resorts?  Who Knew?*




JudyS said:


> This resort is managed by VRI (Vacation Resorts International), which gives members priority in trading back (using RCI) to other resorts that they manage.


If I want to use my VRI priority for exchanging into another VRI timeshare via RCI, whom do I talk to about it?  RCI?  VRI?  Both of them?  What is the interface between VRI & RCI for the owner of a VRI-managed timeshare to use in order to take advantage of the exchange priority for VRI/RCI members.  That is to say, what do I need to do to make sure I'm getting that priority? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Fun with exchanging*



AwayWeGo said:


> If I want to use my VRI priority for exchanging into another VRI timeshare via RCI, whom do I talk to about it?  RCI?  VRI?  Both of them?  What is the interface between VRI & RCI for the owner of a VRI-managed timeshare to use in order to take advantage of the exchange priority for VRI/RCI members.  That is to say, what do I need to do to make sure I'm getting that priority?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



You talk to RCI but "remind" them that you are asking for a VRI to VRI resort exchange. You also get $20 off the exchange fee! 

Later this year it is expected that VRI will ramp up an internal exchange between their resorts at a much lower cost and no annual fee. That should add to the fun as well. 

SFX does take CPR but only high demand weeks - usually Diamond times. There may be some Emerald that qualify - check with SFX to find out what you need to request as your deposit.


----------



## JudyS (Apr 23, 2007)

*VRI Preference*



AwayWeGo said:


> If I want to use my VRI priority for exchanging into another VRI timeshare via RCI, whom do I talk to about it?  ...


My impression was that it was automatic -- RCI's computers should have your VRI week flagged so that it automatically gets preference for other VRI weeks.  You might want to confirm this with Madge, though.  (I'd ask her, but I just asked her several other questions, so she'll probably be sick of hearing from me!)

I also have automatically gotten the $20 VRI exchange fee discount when I placed an ongoing search at the usual cost, and ended up trading into a VRI week.   However, that was a couple of years ago, so I'm not sure the discount is automatic now.

VRI preference only works for the same and lower "color season."  In other words, white weeks only have preference for white and blue weeks; blue weeks only have preference for other blue weeks.  However, everything in Orlando is considered red regardless of demand for that particular week, so no problems there. 

As John (timeos) says, VRI is starting up their own internal exchange, called VRI*ety.  What VRI has done is purchased O.R.E. (Owners' Resorts and Exchange, a competing management company), and they plan to use the system developed by O.R.E for their trades.  However, each HOA will have to vote as to whether they want to join VRI*ety or not.  It's unclear whether or not there will still be any special VRI deals in RCI once many of the VRI resorts are integrated into VRI*ety.


----------



## JudyS (Apr 23, 2007)

Flaco said:


> Paid $1900.   I always thought that Orlando was had max trading power. I didn't think there was really a low season. Thanks for the info on using VRI to exchange the week.  I'm going to look into that.


The problem with using Orlando units as traders is that there are TONS of timeshares in Orlando.  The timeshare salesmen will tell you that Orlando has high demand, but what they don't mention is that it has even higher supply for most of the year.   When I look in II more than 60 days out, they usually have availability at dozens of Orlando resorts, even for peak season.   Also, annual fees in Orlando are high relative to many other continental US locations.

Cypress Pointe is a very nice resort.  I've stayed in Phase I there.  Very big units, nicely furnished, just a little ways outside the gate to Downtown Disney.  However, I would say that Cypress Pointe is best for someone who wants to stay there, and doesn't want the hassle of trading in.  I believe this is how John (timeos2) & Alan (AwayWeGo) use their units there -- correct me if I'm wrong, John & Alan!


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 23, 2007)

JudyS said:


> The problem with using Orlando units as traders is that there are TONS of timeshares in Orlando.  The timeshare salesmen will tell you that Orlando has high demand, but what they don't mention is that it has even higher supply for most of the year.   When I look in II more than 60 days out, they usually have availability at dozens of Orlando resorts, even for peak season.   Also, annual fees in Orlando are high relative to many other continental US locations.
> 
> Cypress Pointe is a very nice resort.  I've stayed in Phase I there.  Very big units, nicely furnished, just a little ways outside the gate to Downtown Disney.  However, I would say that Cypress Pointe is best for someone who wants to stay there, and doesn't want the hassle of trading in.  I believe this is how John (timeos2) & Alan (AwayWeGo) use their units there -- correct me if I'm wrong, John & Alan!



Judy - You are largely correct. We bought there to use and most of the time we do. But the trade value is very good "despite" it's Orlando location  Why? Because so many owners do choose to use rather than exchange thus creating more demand for a relatively limited amount of deposits. If you want a Cypress Pointe unit others won't cut it (I want CP not Magic Tree or Westgate so plenty of Magic Tree/Westgate units don't hurt the value of a CP week deposit).  While the overall availability in Orlando may be quite high despite the equally high demand the specific demand for Cypress Pointe is greater than the supply over most of the year.  In fact the RCI utilization in 2004 (the last summary I saw) was over 98%. That means 98% of the deposits to RCI were used by exchange (vs rental or last call or other non-exchange) guests. That is a very high rate of utilization and helps raise trade value for the resort. What they get is almost immediately taken. The few times we have exchanged the results have been very good in RCI and SFX - the one attempt as a individual owner in II was a terrible experience.  Now that we use Club Sunterra points in II the results are much better there also in our limited (5 total trades in 15 years) experience trading our CP time.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 23, 2007)

*You're Not Wrong.*




JudyS said:


> I would say that Cypress Pointe is best for someone who wants to stay there, and doesn't want the hassle of trading in.  I believe this is how John (timeos2) & Alan (AwayWeGo) use their units there -- correct me if I'm wrong, John & Alan!


We've vacationed there using our own time (both phases), have exchanged back into Phase I (_Instant Exchange_, 7*,*500 points), have rented out all or part (lock-off) of our own weeks (both phases), & have deposited Cypress Pointe exactly 1 time (1BR lock-off at Phase 2 for points -- _Points For Deposit_ RCI calls it). 

What we haven't done is make partial-week reservations (splitting our owned weeks for an extra fee) or exchange back in on a straight-weeks basis. 

If it was totally up to me, I'd shop eBay for more Cypress Pointe weeks (Phase I & Phase II _mox nix_, Floating Diamond & Floating Emerald _mox nix_) and spend about 1 week per month year-round in the Turtle Pool or the Volcano Pool or the Free Form Pool.  Fortunately for the family's sense of practicality, The Chief Of Staff sees to it that we tend to business right here at home most of the time. 

If _Buy__ Resale_ is on top of the list of pointers making up _The Wisdom Of TUG_, then _Buy Where You Actually Want To Go_ must be next on the list.  We owe a debt of gratitude to John Chase (_timeos2_ ) for steering us, via a 2002 TUG ad as I recall, toward our initial sight-unseen purchase of Cypress Pointe Phase One after our attempted sight-unseen purchase of _Isle-Of-Bali-Ron-John-Liki-Tiki_ fell through.  We knew we wanted an Orlando timeshare.  We knew we wanted it resale.  We didn't know we wanted Cypress Pointe.  That was just sheer good luck.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Flaco (Apr 23, 2007)

*Upgrading from Emerald to Diamond?*

It was mentioned above that CPGV offers an upgrade from an emerald week to a diamond week, how much does something like that cost?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 23, 2007)

*Diamond Time Reservation Upgrades Offered At Both Cypress Pointe Phases.*




Flaco said:


> It was mentioned above that CPGV offers an upgrade from an emerald week to a diamond week, how much does something like that cost?


Not only CPGV (Phase 2) but also CPRLBV (Phase 1) offers Emerald-to-Diamond reservation upgrades, based on availability.  (I don't know what happens when some Diamond Time owner puts in a reservation request only to be turned down because an Emerald Time owner has previously upgraded into the Diamond week that the Diamond Time owner was trying to reserve.) 

Being fortunate enough to have snagged Floating Diamond weeks when we bought, I don't have any experience upgrading from Emerald -- although I believe it's a per-reservation charge every time, not a permananet status upgrade.  So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 24, 2007)

*Upgrade Emerald Week To Diamond Week For $175*

That's according to the reading material the seller provided with a current eBay auction for a Floating Emerald 3BR lock-off week in Cypress Pointe Resort At Lake Buena Vista (Phase One) -- not that those eBay sellers can always be counted on to get it right.  

Assuming $175 is the correct amount, it applies every time the upgrade is taken.  That is to say, paying $175 does not permanently upgrade an owned Floating Emerald week to an owned Floating Diamond week. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## JudyS (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for the info, John & Alan!



timeos2 said:


> Judy - You are largely correct. We bought there to use and most of the time we do. But the trade value is very good "despite" it's Orlando location ..... The few times we have exchanged the results have been very good in RCI and SFX - the one attempt as a individual owner in II was a terrible experience.  Now that we use Club Sunterra points in II the results are much better there also in our limited (5 total trades in 15 years) experience trading our CP time.


I had two spacebanked Cypress Pointe Phase I weeks in my account a couple of years ago, and I used one in a trade test.  The results should still be on the sightings board.  It was just an average trader, but I'm sure trade power will vary depending on exactly which week of the year is deposited with RCI.  Also, perhaps Cypress Pointe has become more popular since then (I think I had 2003 weeks).  Also, the trade test didn't take into account VRI priority. 

II seems to have an *ENORMOUS* oversupply of Orlando weeks.  Whenever I sign on, I see page after page of Orlando resorts, and they include really nice ones, too -- lots of Marriotts, etc.  The only Orlando resort that seems to be in short supply is DVC.  I suspect this is why your Cypress Pointe week didn't do well in II, John, and why your Westgate week didn't do well, either.  Actually, I think there is an additional factor working against Westgate.  It comes at the end of the alphabet; to even see the Westgate weeks in II, I have to scroll through page after page of Marriotts and Sheratons.   I doubt many people will pass up exchanges into those name-brand resorts to get a Westgate, no matter how nice Westgate is.   Since your Orlando resorts are probably blocked from seeing other Orlando resorts, you may not have seen this huge oversupply that II has in Orlando -- they have way more incentory for Orlando than RCI does. 

Even with good trade power, I would see Cypress Pointe as having a rather pricey annual fee for trading in RCI or II.  It would be a good deal for SFX, though. 

Oh, I'm glad the dog is back.  He's cuter than Sanjaya!  Can he (she?) sing?





AwayWeGo said:


> ....If it was totally up to me, I'd shop eBay for more Cypress Pointe weeks (Phase I & Phase II _mox nix_, Floating Diamond & Floating Emerald _mox nix_) and spend about 1 week per month year-round in the Turtle Pool or the Volcano Pool or the Free Form Pool....


The free form pool?  Is that new?  I don't remember it from my stay at Cypress Pointe a few years back.

(I had to look up "mox nix," although I could tell from the context that it meant "it doesn't matter.")


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 26, 2007)

JudyS said:


> Even with good trade power, I would see Cypress Pointe as having a rather pricey annual fee for trading in RCI or II.  It would be a good deal for SFX, though.
> 
> Oh, I'm glad the dog is back.  He's cuter than Sanjaya!  Can he (she?) sing?



He's not much of a singer but then again neither was S!  They both have great personalities though. I wonder if Sanjaya gets excited when the UPS truck goes by? 





JudyS said:


> The free form pool?  Is that new?  I don't remember it from my stay at Cypress Pointe a few years back.



The last pool built on the CP complex was the free form pool.  It's on the north side of the CPGV center courtyard closest to buildings F & G.  Originally it was designated an adults only pool and hot tub but I don't think thats enforced all the time. It has been in use since about 1999 as I recall.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 26, 2007)

JudyS said:


> Even with good trade power, I would see Cypress Pointe as having a rather pricey annual fee for trading in RCI or II.  It would be a good deal for SFX, though.
> 
> Oh, I'm glad the dog is back.  He's cuter than Sanjaya!  Can he (she?) sing?



He's not much of a singer but then again neither was S!  They both have great personalities though. I wonder if Sanjaya gets excited when the UPS truck goes by? 

Your theory on II having more Orlando weeks thus less value for a deposit from there may be spot on. I also find Westgrate a better trader with RCI rather than II. I assumed they got less weeks from WG than II did. I hadn't carried that idea out over all resorts in Orlando but it makes sense.  Doesn't explain why my Cove @ Yarmouth is so much stronger with RCI than II. I don't think either system gets too much from that area in the summer months.  




JudyS said:


> The free form pool?  Is that new?  I don't remember it from my stay at Cypress Pointe a few years back.



The last pool built on the CP complex was the free form pool.  It's on the north side of the CPGV center courtyard closest to buildings F & G.  Originally it was designated an adults only pool and hot tub but I don't think thats enforced all the time. It has been in use since about 1999 as I recall.


----------



## talkamotta (May 11, 2007)

Flaco said:


> I am in escrow for a 3BR lockout timeshare at Cypress Pointe 2 in Orlando, FL that I bought on ebay.  I plan on exchanging it this year, 2007.  My floating weeks are 1-4, 18-23, 36-45, 48-49.  What week has the most trading power at this point in time?  I would like to trade it for a 2BR unit somewhere on a southern east coast beach (Myrtle, Outerbanks, Hilton head, etc.) this summer.  Is there a possiblity I will be able to do this using RCI this year?



I love Florida in late October, I love Halloween week. Hurricane season is over and it doesnt seem to rain much that week, hummidity is lower and its still 80 degrees.  I would think the best week to get would be Halloween week.  The area will pick up that week and I think the parks stay open a little later.  

I have a 2 bedroom in Orlando week 43 and the few times I havent used it I was able to get the Royal Mayan and Marriott Grande Ocean in the shoulder seasons (which is when I really like to travel). If you arent worried about the school year, I find that I can get exceptionally good trades for the Labor Day Week.  It seems all the kids are back to school and things are settling down. 
Good luck.


----------

